# Famous Furz



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Who's yer favorite famous fur? 
 examples - Tony the tiger, Bugs Bunny, Donald duck, Wily Coyote(sp), Trix Rabit, cheesasaurus rex, etc.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

... Daffy Duck...


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

I cant think of a favorite for myself but i always hated Goofy with a passion. hehe ill just say Sajin from the anime and Manga Bleach though he isnt all that Famous.


----------



## loveypuppy (Jan 1, 2009)

Wile E. Coyote, definitely! The Looney Tunes with him and Roadrunner were always my favorites  I think Bugs Bunny or Norbert Beaver (Angry Beavers) would be next though.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

I kinda liked the Female cat that always got paint on her tail and was chased around by pepi Lepue(sp). Dunno what er name is though.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 1, 2009)

Bill the Cat.  Opus.  Satchel the Sharpei...and those CBC racoons.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

Pepe LePew and the cat...Sylvester, etc.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

well, you might as well ask what your favorite anthro character is... anyway, I'd say cereal advertisment wise: trix the rabbit, cause even though most cereal commercials are dumb as hell, he can look pretty cute sometimes >_>

and furs in general would be fox mccloud... HE'S just plain sexy :3

edit: I forgot to mention pepe le pew... lol, amazing how far you can take something on a kid's show... even if he's extremely charming and probably gives 5 year old kids a boner every time he talks x3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Miles 'Tails' Prower has always been my favorite. He's so cute and innocent. :3


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Miles 'Tails' Prower has always been my favorite. He's so cute and innocent. :3


psh... innocent  he's just PLAYING innocent so he can get in sonic's pants... *obsessed fanfic nerd* :B


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Hehe.
I wish.You wish.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> well, you might as well ask what your favorite anthro character is...



yea i didnt really put that much thought into it i figured the title would be enough to catch someones attention then they could interpret the question however they liked.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> yea i didnt really put that much thought into it i figured the title would be enough to catch someones attention then they could interpret the question however they liked.


I thought by your title originally, who your favorite furry in the fandom was, or even fursuiter... if THAT'S the case... JD puppy [search him up on wikifur, he's adorable =^_^=]


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I thought by your title originally, who your favorite furry in the fandom was, or even fursuiter... if THAT'S the case... JD puppy [search him up on wikifur, he's adorable =^_^=]



Oh i like Portzebie's style personally.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 2, 2009)

Micheal J Fox

I bet he gives a mean handjob


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Micheal J Fox
> 
> I bet he gives a mean handjob


or Jamie Foxx... or fox mccloud... or just Michael Fox... Or how about James Foxworthy? I personally like Tails the Fox


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Dun he have like turrets or some shit?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Miles 'Tails' Prower has always been my favorite. He's so cute and innocent. :3





Milo The Delphin said:


> psh... innocent  he's just PLAYING innocent so he can get in sonic's pants... *obsessed fanfic nerd* :B





SirRob said:


> Hehe.
> I wish.You wish.


I <3 Tails-sama...


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

*Randomness* Miles Prower is in game informer as one of the top ten worst game character names.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> *Randomness* Miles Prower is in game informer as one of the top ten worst game character names.


yea, because of his full name "miles prower" [miles per hour for those who don't get it]... even I gotta admit, that's a bit lame xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> yea, because of his full name "miles prower" [miles per hour for those who don't get it]... even I gotta admit, that's a bit lame xD


Stop making fun of him. Leave him alone. *Cuddles Tails plush*


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Stop making fun of him. Leave him alone. *Cuddles Tails plush*


lol, the day you know more about the sonic fandom is the day I stop being a fag... :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> lol, the day you know more about the sonic fandom is the day I stop being a fag... :3


Nooooooo... I dont want you to change. I already knew that about Tails-sama. And I know the whole lame future Mobius: 20 Years Later too. :/

I cant honestly say that I was a fan of the comics.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Nooooooo... I dont want you to change. I already knew that about Tails-sama. And I know the whole lame future Mobius: 20 Years Later too. :/
> 
> I cant honestly say that I was a fan of the comics.



silibus, when I was young, my wall was not only filled with sonic and tails pictures, but I even had a stash of sonic yiff under my bed. I could lip every word from the AoStH series. hell, sonic is what made me a furry in the first place x3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> yea, because of his full name "miles prower" [miles per hour for those who don't get it]... even I gotta admit, that's a bit lame xD


Really? I think it's cute. X3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> silibus, when I was young, my wall was not only filled with sonic and tails pictures, but I even had a stash of sonic yiff under my bed. I could lip every word from the AoStH series. hell, sonic is what made me a furry in the first place x3


I loved the games. I played all of them when I was little. ^__^

As for porn... im not going to say a word...


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Silibus said:


> As for porn... im not going to say a word...



...what? what's wrong with the porn part?


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 2, 2009)

Silibus said:


> I <3 Tails-sama...


i have to agree w/ all of you  tails is adorable


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread is now the Tails Fanthread.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> This thread is now the Tails Fanthread.



why can't it be the Fox mccloud fanclubthread? TT_TT


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm dono. try posting a new one just for fox ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Foxes are hot. </topic>


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I think my favorite fur would have to be Bugs Bunny *hand down*. I can not find anything bad about him. Bugs Bunny is funny, he smart, he is easy to remember, and I think he perfect. Really, their just no one fault to Bugs Bunny at all. 



Fullmoonpsycho said:


> *Randomness* Miles Prower is in game informer as one of the top ten worst game character names.


 
I hate to say it but I think that is true. In Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and Sonic the Hedgehog 3 Tails *Dies* on every level in the games.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I hate to say it but I think that is true. In Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and Sonic the Hedgehog 3 Tails *Dies* on every level in the games.


<_< And you never died as Sonic?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Silibus said:


> <_< And you never died as Sonic?


 
Oh geese let me think...hmmm?

Yes I have died a lot of times when I play Sonic, but if you want numbers here it is. If you are playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2 or 3, and your playing as Sonic with Tails following Sonic, chance are Tails will died three times more then amount of times you died during the whole game. 


X = the amount times you died playing as Sonic 

3(X) = the amount times Tails will died while playing as Sonic with Tails


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Oh geese let me think...hmmm?
> 
> Yes I have died a lot of times when I play Sonic, but if you want numbers here it is. If you are playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2 or 3, and your playing as Sonic with Tails following Sonic, chance are Tails will died three times more then amount of times you died during the whole game.
> 
> ...


Unless you play as Tails instead of Sonic. I blame computer ai's not the character.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> This thread is now the Tails Fanthread.


  shall i change the title?..."Why exactly do you love Tailz from sonic" lulz
Any whoo yea sonic is pretty bad ass in my book but not as hard core as Shadow.  and as for the starfox games Wolf O'Donnel is da bomb...


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> shall i change the title?..."Why exactly do you love Tailz from sonic" lulz
> Any whoo yea sonic is pretty bad ass in my book but not as hard core as Shadow.  and as for the starfox games Wolf O'Donnel is da bomb...



Fox... fox.... FOOOOOX! dammit, why no Fox Mccloud?!? he's the sexiest fox ever!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Fox x Wolf... Best videogame pairing ever... X3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Fox x Wolf... Best videogame pairing ever... X3



mayhaps but i still think Wolf is cooler. pissed me off when they turned him all androidy...(so im told, never played any starfox games with the exception of my SSBB)


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Fox x Wolf... Best videogame pairing ever... X3


I love you T.T


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I love you T.T


Fox Fanboys unite~!! X3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Krystal's pretty damn hawt... there's this one prOnz pic with fox n her and fox is doin stuff to er mouth and she's all doin stuff and its pretty cool.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> Krystal's pretty damn hawt... there's this one prOnz pic with fox n her and fox is doin stuff to er mouth and she's all doin stuff and its pretty cool.



ah... and at that... goodbye thread ._.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Eww!!! She has cooties!! *Runs*


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Eww!!! She has cooties!! *Runs*


I'm not saying this because I'm gay, but holy fucking shit, there is SO much god damn krystal yiff, I'm reaaaaally starting to hate her... ugh


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

lulz jk jk just thought id add something random.. Krystal dosnt seem to be a that big of a deal in the Starfox universe so i don't see how she has so much popularity within the fandom.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I'm not saying this because I'm gay, but holy fucking shit, there is SO much god damn krystal yiff, I'm reaaaaally starting to hate her... ugh


I wouldn't know, I don't go searching for that stuff. *_*


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I'm not saying this because I'm gay, but holy fucking shit, there is SO much god damn krystal yiff, I'm reaaaaally starting to hate her... ugh



yea between her and Renimon, Too much is too much.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> lulz jk jk just thought id add something random.. Krystal dosnt seem to be a that big of a deal in the Starfox universe so i don't see how she has so much popularity within the fandom.


somehow she does... in contrast.... krystal fucks up fox when it comes to fan art... I've never seen so many pictures of the same character in my life... I was scared ._.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I wouldn't know, I don't go searching for that stuff. *_*


neither do I. generally, I browse the FA art section, and on fchan... well, fchan just plain worships her -_-


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 3, 2009)

i hear alot about this Fchan but i can never find it... i must be lookin in the wrong places.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

Google Fchan... Click on the first link... And boom, you found it!


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 3, 2009)

Omg i cant believe i completely forgot about Bowser. The Dude is hard core.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, renamon. man all of the digimon stuff is hella old.


----------



## Sabstar (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know if they were so much famous, in japan i guess but, Kerberos from Cardcaptor Sakura, brings back some memories. xD


----------



## KidLoose (Jan 3, 2009)

Sally Acorn.
Only gal who can keep our favorite speedy blue hedgehog in check.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 3, 2009)

From Video Games...

Banjo
Kazooie
Rachet
Sly Cooper
Carmeletta Fox
Crash Bandicoot
Fox McCloud
Krystal
Slippy
Falco
Peppy
General Pepper
Wolf O'Donnel
Panther Caruso
Leon Polowski
Andrew Oikonny
Pigma Dengar
(Yes I know the Star Fox cast)


----------



## failcakes (Jan 3, 2009)

ALL the characters from Disney's Robin Hood.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 4, 2009)

...Does Cheetor count? <.<;


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, famous furries on the media. I thought you meant like in real life.
Anyway, I heard that Seth Green is furry.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 4, 2009)

THUNDER CATS!!!!! HOOOOOEEEE
at least the whole good guy cast
ninja turtles
samurai pizza cats


----------



## BassMan (Jan 4, 2009)

Most famous furs (for cartoons): Bugs Bunny and Mickey Mouse
Most famous furs (for furries): Uncle Kage, 2 the Ranting Gryphon, Yappy Fox, David Hopkins, Eric Schwartz, and possibly Jakrabbit


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 4, 2009)

Red XIII

and Zorori


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Fox McCloud... Krystal... the furry version of Robin Hood and Maid Merian... that's all i can think of for now...


----------



## Equium (Jan 4, 2009)

Fox McCloud, Wile E. Coyote, Bugs Bunny, all ace.

But none of them come close to my all-time hero and big brother - Crash Bandicoot. <3 :lol:


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 4, 2009)

I dunno if Arashi no Yoru ni is popular outside Japan but my current favorite furry is Gabu the Wolf, and Mei the Goat from "Arashi no Yoru ni(One Stormy night)".:grin:


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 4, 2009)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Red XIII
> 
> and Zorori


 
I recently began watching the antics of Zoroi.

Good series.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

Veemon, Flamedramon, Exveemon, Guilmon, Renamon...


... Murasadramon.

<.<
>.>

... and several others!


----------



## Rath Illucer (Jan 4, 2009)

*coughs* Joins in the tails fan-love slightly XP

Also I must admit to adding to the loving of Keroberos, Red XIII, Cheetor... (and of course all the typical game canines- Amaterasu, Wolfie-link who i will -NOT- Cosplay >.> yell at me guys seriously- i do not have the time or funds so that's one of my new years resolutions lols: NOT giving into the temptation of that cosplay!)


----------



## AutumnDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

I got Falco and Shadow the Hedgehog off the top of my head. Knuckles the Echinda for a while too. Hmmm.... Lots of StH people I can say that. Though my sis snagged the Shadow and I got Tails and Knux (Not complaining, I just want Shadow.) 
OH!
Usahara and Uruno from Damekko Dobutsu~
And I did not know 'till recently Digimon were considdered furries (Well with the exeption of the obvious ones such as Renamon and the like). Oh my that racks up another... Good amount. X3


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

AutumnDragon said:


> I got Falco and Shadow the Hedgehog off the top of my head. Knuckles the Echinda for a while too. Hmmm.... Lots of StH people I can say that. Though my sis snagged the Shadow and I got Tails and Knux (Not complaining, I just want Shadow.)
> OH!
> Usahara and Uruno from Damekko Dobutsu~
> And I did not know 'till recently Digimon were considdered furries (Well with the exeption of the obvious ones such as Renamon and the like). Oh my that racks up another... Good amount. X3



Well, they're anthropomorphic animal-like critters. They still are. Would you call sergals non-furry because they're not an existing species either?


----------



## AutumnDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Well, they're anthropomorphic animal-like critters. They still are. Would you call sergals non-furry because they're not an existing species either?


Heh, I didn't mean it like that. I just never thought of it that way. It just took me a while to realize it. I'm still a bit new to the fandom, I don't know much.
But like now that I think about it I can totally see Gabumon (random example) as a furry. *nods*
It like just now dawned on me. :3 Sorry If I got you mad or anything ^.=.^;


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

AutumnDragon said:


> Heh, I didn't mean it like that. I just never thought of it that way. It just took me a while to realize it. I'm still a bit new to the fandom, I don't know much.
> But like now that I think about it I can totally see Gabumon (random example) as a furry. *nods*
> It like just now dawned on me. :3 Sorry If I got you mad or anything ^.=.^;




Don't make me angry... you won't like me when I'm angry...


Nah, jeez. People have problems if they're that easy to piss off. I'm just have the tendancy to assume things out of the blue.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> ...Does Cheetor count? <.<;


hells yea Cheetor counts. dude looks like he would snort cheese... gotta love it lulz.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

I can understand how you see the animated/game characters as furries, but to me they're animated characters made for the general public having nothing to do with furry.

Now if we're talking furries as in the people, 2, Uncle Kage, Jibba, Fredryk Phox, and Silent Wulf get a laugh out of me.


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

Fox Mccloud, Krystal and Wolf from starfox. I cant stand slippy he shall die.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2009)

haynari said:


> Fox Mccloud, Krystal and Wolf from starfox. I cant stand slippy he shall die.



Slippy's an original, dude! Straight from the first game on the Super Nintendo! D:

At least they made his voice more male sounding in Assault. Otherwise, who'd be the team's mechanic? R.O.B. (NUS) 64 is just a pilot of the Great Fox.

Krystal was just a character picked up and altered from a dropped Rareware project, but she has been a good character...except for in Command.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 6, 2009)

All this Starfox talk makes me remember an old review I did of the voice changes from Starfox 64 to Starfox Assault.

I should go post that somewhere up here.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 6, 2009)

Wilie Coyote (just raw, road running, hunting comedy.)

Bugs Bunny (first rabbit to dress in drag and mock the south.)

Bambi (obvious forest infitada aside, the propaganda worked ...)


----------



## MaxRaine (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm... I think my first furry crush was on Ninjara from the TMNT Archie comics... I only had three or four of the comic books though but it was enough =P

I haven't really got to like the Star Fox cast... I've only played the first game. I really don't get the whole Krystal being so popular thing though... She's not that good looking imo =/

Actually I can't think of that many "famous" furries that I like all that much (Among the cartoons)


----------



## Marodi (Jan 6, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> I cant think of a favorite for myself but i always hated Goofy with a passion. hehe ill just say Sajin from the anime and Manga Bleach though he isnt all that Famous.


 Yeah he's awesome. He needs more screen time though!


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 6, 2009)

top cat!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Stop making fun of him. Leave him alone. *Cuddles Tails plush*


HEY SAWNIK, LET'S BLAST THROUGH WITH SAWNIK SPED/E


Silibus said:


> Foxes are Slutty. </topic>


Fixed.


Milo The Delphin said:


> neither do I. generally, I browse the FA art section, and on fchan... well, fchan just plain worships her -_-


Much like my sexy Leo?


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 6, 2009)

Marodi said:


> Yeah he's awesome. He needs more screen time though!



Oh he does eventually if your read ahead. i wont spoil it for you but lemmy just say his Bankai is pretty rad.


----------



## WilkFiadh (Jan 6, 2009)

Br'er Rabbit.
Roger Rabbit
Mrs. Frisby (Brisby)
The March Hare
The White Rabbit
Batty Koda
Edit: Forgot Baron and Muta from The Cat Returns.

I seem to have some weird newly discovered rabbit retish...


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know if it's been said, but Rocket (Rocky) J. Squirrel.







That famous little furry companion to Bullwinkle, a simply animated flying squirrel. ^^

And as WilkFiadh's avatar reminded me, Danny the Song and Dance cat. Wasn't famous by any means, but I still love his character.


----------



## Yaourt-sama (Jan 7, 2009)

Top Cat, definately...he's still one of the main reasons I get out of bed in the mornings, as they have reruns on some channels...XD


----------

